# EN World Game of Death #2



## Macbrea (Feb 4, 2002)

Welcome, folks to Game of Death #2. 

For those of you that do not know the standing at the moment you will need to check the General forum for the current standings. 


This will take place in "the Bar with no name", Waterdeep. 

Initative have been rolled:

Dr. Midnight (20)
Verdin the Vicious (19)
Garion (17)
Single Malt (16.5) 
Dabbil (16)
Vilhelm the Cruel (14)
Kanyano The Killer (11)
Meme (10)
Varus The Vile (6.5)
Dondarrin (6)

I need players to send location in Reverse initiative order starting with Dondarrin and working our way up. This insures highest initative gets the perk. 


I also will need prep round actions from the people. They may not move or do damage while still in the bar. At -9 initative you will be teleported in the bar. 

Also, If you do not send me a default Attack of oppurtunity action it will be swing weapon in your hand. 


The game has begun! All posts for this game will be in this topic!


Macbrea

P.S. If you do not have a link to your character at this point you need to e-mail me. I have all characters as I believe they where sent to me.  After turn 1 has officially begun your playing with what I have if you don't correct it with me. 

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GameofDeath2map.html


----------



## Number47 (Feb 4, 2002)

8 humans and 2 nezumi.

What is a nezumi?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 4, 2002)

Excellent.

I look forward to dying despite my best attempts.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 4, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Excellent.
> 
> I look forward to dying despite my best attempts. *




Well, you have the advantage of initiative and that's one huge advantage.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 4, 2002)

what's this??? #47 in Fight Club...... I can't belive it..... thought I'd never see you here again..*LOL* nice too see your still alive my good man.... how've you been...oh yea....sorry for the intrusion into your game thread.....just thought I'd say hello to #47.......


----------



## Number47 (Feb 4, 2002)

Rathan, hi there! I decided to try out the game of death here because I only have to post to it like once or twice a week. Besides, I'll probably die in the first round anyways! I plan on being over in Fight Club and starting up a new character, but I'm going to use an alter identity. I would rather play a new guy anonymously.

Dr. Midnight, you and I have identical descriptions! How will we know who is who? Okay, Macbrea can put in that I have an earring in my right ear, you have one in your left.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 4, 2002)

good luck #47 on the new character....you'll like the new rules and stuff..I know I do..and I pretty much speak for everyone on that point..*S* good luck....see you soon...... off to fight graydoom...*LOL*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 4, 2002)

Heh, good luck to all your Game of Death people! I watched the last one, and it was really fun to watch, except for the part near the end where everything seemed to slow to a crawl. Hope things end quickly this time!

Good luck to all! Especially Number47 . Hope to see you in YB! Land soon! And I do think that it is a good idea to be anonymous. Saves a lot of trouble.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 4, 2002)

hey! I sent ya a 25 x 25 icon for you to use for my character. I emailed it to you too. 

Also, my email is rdp485s@smsu.edu if anyone cares.


----------



## kitoy (Feb 5, 2002)

I sent my position to Macbrea, along with my first moves.

Preparing for combat, Dondarrion drinks from a vial and throws away the empty container.  He closes his eyes for a second and suddenly looks up as he draws his sword and sets his shield.  He scans the field of combat, sizing up the competition.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 5, 2002)

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *hey! I sent ya a 25 x 25 icon for you to use for my character. I emailed it to you too.
> 
> Also, my email is rdp485s@smsu.edu if anyone cares. *





Ok, on the E-mail but sorry on the icon. You will need to send it again.  Hmm, as for the earing. I don't plan on wearing one but thanks Number47. 


Macbrea


----------



## green slime (Feb 5, 2002)

Waiting to see some more characters on the field of play before I make my move...

Guess I'll check in again in around 7 hours...


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 5, 2002)

Need Kanyano's location next.


And for those that don't know Nezumi is Rat man from Oriental adventures.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 5, 2002)

my icon wasn't a death turnip, it's a red slime from dragon warrior 1! 

Oh well, I'll make a new one.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 5, 2002)

Heh, Looked like a vicious turnip I tell yah! By the way the placement in on Dabbil (number47) when he gets a chance to give me location and e-mail prep round. 

         Macbrea


----------



## Darkness (Feb 5, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *8 humans and 2 nezumi.
> 
> What is a nezumi? *



A bipedal rat - a rat-man, if you will.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 5, 2002)

Okay, I should be placed and prepped.

So many humans. It would seem that people think humans are more powerful. Next time, I'm taking a gnome just so that I can say a gnome kicked your butt!


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 5, 2002)

sheesh, am I the only person that gets "The boards are busy come back later!" messages? 

Anyways, At this point I am waiting on Single Malt to choose his location.


 Macbrea


----------



## Agladan (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm placed, prepped and still itching for a fight!

Here we go!

Smack'em, hack'em and whack'em!!!


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 6, 2002)

hmm, bed-time here. Darn, ok, welp, hopefully.  Single malt will post his position before morning.


           Macbrea


----------



## Conaill (Feb 6, 2002)

Maybe Sollir could already mail you a conditional position. Along the lines of "Put me on N16, unless Single Malt picks a spot within 5 squares from that position. Otherwise, F5".

That should speed up things a bit.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 6, 2002)

Ok, done.


----------



## Single Malt (Feb 6, 2002)

Doh!
Real sorry about the delay. Had some hardware trouble at work and missed macbrea's e-mail 'til this morning. Should be placed and prepped now though. I'll try to be more attentive in the future.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 6, 2002)

Ok, Garion (Sollir) and Single Malt have been placed. 

Next up is Verdin the Vicious (green slime).


 Macbrea


----------



## green slime (Feb 6, 2002)

*Sorry!!*

Just had some last minute questions for Macbrea...

But I think they're sorted out, (unfortunately for me...)

errr...

Good bye cruel world!

MACBREA: as I am going HOME... email all THREE addresses, PLEASE!!!


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 6, 2002)

ok, very sorry, about that. Will have to figure out how to get it to send to all three addresses.

 Macbrea



Last victim for placement will be Dr. Midnight.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 6, 2002)

Am I reading this correct that Kanyano has a buckler, two short swords _and_ a tower shield?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 6, 2002)

Green Slime, you entered the last GoD with that same "I'm about to die" attitude... is it your good luck charm? 

I've sent my action to Macbrea! Let's get it on!


----------



## Agladan (Feb 6, 2002)

Kanyano claims that it always pays off to be prepared. And having a second shield could be useful - but of course he can't be equipped with both at once.

It is a ratty day... I hope! 

Anyway, it's going to be alot of fun!


----------



## Conaill (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Macbrea, just an idea... With this many people on the map, it'll get tricky for observers to keep track of who just moved to where etc. Would it be possible to draw a "trail" to indicate the movement of the last character? Maybe using little dots, or a half-transparent version of their character picture?

If this is too much work, never mind. But it sure would be handy for the audience.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 6, 2002)

Sorry, for the delay. The 200 person limit is causing me to have to keep checking back.  This round was hectic.

Ah, the action begins

Round 1

Dr Midnight seems to drink a potion and just stand waiting for something to occur!

Veriden casts a spell and checks out where he lands.

Garion drinks a potion dropping the bottle on the bar and then quickly mutters an incantation! Shifting forms to that of a Pixie.

Single malt also finishes a drink from his bottle dropping it to the floor and quickly casts a spell!

Dabbil after finishing a speach to what seems like a quarter of the bar seems to wait a second for the woman at his right to cast a spell. She cast a spell on 
him, Then he quickly reads from one of two sheets of paper he is holding. Then quickly reads the other one shifting quickly into the form of a Troll!  She then quickly casts another spell on Dabbil. All of the halflings in the bar seem to ready various actions.

Vilhelm the Cruel glares at the bar then drinks the bottle he has in his hand ... letting it drop to the floor.  With blinding speed he quickly snatches another bottle from his potion belt and drinks that one down also!

Kanyano finishes the bottle he has in his hand and seems to ready an action for something to occur. The bottle drops to the floor of the bar.

The girl next to Meme cast a spell on him. Meme quickly cast a spell on himself from a scroll.  All the elves in the bar seem to ready various actions.

Varus the Vile seems to be waiting for something to occur before he reacts. 

Dondarrian guzzles down the bottle in his hand while drawing his sword, he
quickly cast a spell immediately.

The Crowd of Wizards raise their hands and cast! Half the audience seems to goto the arena!....or just the followers of those that are competing.

The halflings on the ledge scatter, Dr. Midnight cuts down Halfling #12 (Roll: 25 Damage: 16). Those on the ground by the wall (halflings 15-20, 22,23) fire their readied bow shots at Dr. Midnight. (Rolls:23, 14, 9, 16, 13, 10, 21, 17, 25, 22  Deflect arrow: Succeeds Damage: 16) Dr. Midnight takes a hail of incoming arrows, deflects one but a few more find their mark. 
Halflings 4 and 5 move to the ledge and fire at Varus (Roll: 25, 9 Effect: hits wall) both missing.
Halflings 6 and 7 move to the ledge and fire at Vilhelm (Roll: 21, 22 Effect: Miss) both missing. 
Halflings 1,2,3,21 unable to move drop bows and draw swords.
Halfling 9 unable to move Fires his bow at Meme (Roll: 11 Effect: Miss).

Kanyano readied spell goes off and a wave of emmination of repel wood blasts forth from the square K18. A wave of elves are drug over the edge to the ground below. He then drops the tower shield against the wall in the corner. Still standing behind it.

As the wave runs over the elves some are drug to their deaths off the ledges into the heat of the wall of fire. One hapless elf slides past Vilhelm provoking a shot from him (Roll: 34*(confirmed) Damage: 27) decapitating the poor elf. The elves readied action was wasted as the bows they where ready to use where ripped from their hands. They are currently trying to disrobe themselves of quivers. 

Varus seems to quickly wave his hand at the Ioun stone.....it drops from the air     devoid of magic.


Hmm, what a bloody round...very odd. For the prep round.


The map is before the wave is 
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GoD2Round0.html

After the Wave rolls through.

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GoD2Round1.html


Macbrea


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 6, 2002)

Yikes.  That's a lot of followers 

Mal-2


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 6, 2002)

An we reach the top of the round. I will be doing these as I get them.  First action is the slightly pincushioned Dr. Midnight.



         Macbrea


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 6, 2002)

???


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 6, 2002)

You might want to look at the page Dr. Midnight.  I wasn't particularly sure you wanted to do the action you posted to me.  Before I did the main map....or at least you might want to move.


 Macbrea


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 6, 2002)

Sent in my action... Would someone tell me just where I skipped the part about there being halfling and elf NPCs everywhere?


----------



## Agladan (Feb 6, 2002)

Intense, packing suspense!!!

This game rocks, Macbrea!   

So far, and maybee after I'm out of it too...

Kanyano:"Those who live will see, and those who don't live may watch from above!"


----------



## Conaill (Feb 6, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Sent in my action... Would someone tell me just where I skipped the part about there being halfling and elf NPCs everywhere? *




They seem to be followers of Dabbil (halflings) and Meme (Elfs).


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 6, 2002)

Little bastards cut me down by 16 points! Oh, if only I'd taken cleave, I could just wade into them, cutting little halfling cutlets. sigh.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 6, 2002)

Round 2 Begining


Initative 20

Dr. Midnight, not liking his location dashes down the stairs and strikes Varus with his rapier. (Roll: 33*(confirmed) Damage: 21).  Wondering why it should have been higher.....then notices the field.


http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round2.html 

By the way if the site doesn't load its because I viewed it like 500 times today to get everything right. So, I may have exceeded my limit for now. It will start being viewable in an hour.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 6, 2002)

what exactly does repel wood do? Oh well, sucks to be cannon fodder.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 6, 2002)

Nothing personal, Varus, but I'm guessing NortheastCorner, population 3,145, is about to become a very warm neighborhood.

Plus, you've got the whole antimagic field thing... not anti rapier-through-the-eye thing.


----------



## Agladan (Feb 6, 2002)

Whatever "Repel Wood" does, it sure is fun to watch!


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 6, 2002)

Agladan said:
			
		

> *Whatever "Repel Wood" does, it sure is fun to watch! *




What can I say? I like watching elves die. Even when they're on my side. I'd said my leadership feat paid for itself


----------



## Conaill (Feb 6, 2002)

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *What can I say? I like watching elves die. Even when they're on my side.*




Hmm... I think that kind of talk should force a morale check for the remaining elves.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 6, 2002)

Wow! The halflings have already done their job! Anything after this will just be cake.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 6, 2002)

Glad you guys like the first turn. This one took forever. Mostly just placing silly halflings and elves. I would have spread them out alittle more but those guys noticed they had to start near you and just figured they send some arrows down range until the path was clearer.

I had figured out the shot on Garion from the elves...then I noticed I had done the actions out of order.  Garion can thank Kanyano for saving her.

    Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 6, 2002)

By the way. When I get this rolling good. I plan on doing the maps as follows:


http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round2.html

With GoD2Round#.html being the round. You can check back in previous rounds to be able to see what the map looked like. 


       Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 6, 2002)

When ever he gets a chance its Verdin the Vicious's turn. 



Oh, for those that want to know. I will basicly give a person maximum of 24 hours to reply.  Be warned I may be gone on weekends.  If you notice that your going to be gone for a couple of days please email me your next couple of turns. 

          Macbrea


----------



## Nareau (Feb 6, 2002)

I hate to bug you, but is there any chance you could make the NPC icons have a transparent background (so we can see what kind of terrain they're on)?

And what is the blue stuff in squares E-12 through G-12 (and others)?

Looks great so far!  I'm shocked to see so many henchmen...


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 6, 2002)

Was planning on making the survivors of round 2 transparent. When I started none of the icons where that way.   I have been slowly changing them over as I go.   The blue field if you hold the cursor over it will say exactly what it is (repel wood wave, Upper 10ft).

   Macbrea

Most of those elven deaths where a result of Falllng 10ft, In front of a wall of fire, then having a buddy fall 10ft on top of you. 

For a 1st level warrior....thats alot of hurting.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 6, 2002)

Under status, what does S.I. mean?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 6, 2002)

Spell Immunity


Since it isn't possible to tell which spell immunity spells they have on them. Thats all you get.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 7, 2002)

I should have Spell Immunity on me, too. Unless I shouldn't have said that...


----------



## Number47 (Feb 7, 2002)

Could somebody give me a couple basics on Nezumi. You know, what I need to know from an enemy standpoint. Immunity to/Resistant to. Thanks!

Hey, I bet my followers can kick your followers butts! (and you're about to find that out).


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 7, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *Could somebody give me a couple basics on Nezumi. You know, what I need to know from an enemy standpoint. Immunity to/Resistant to. Thanks!
> 
> Hey, I bet my followers can kick your followers butts! (and you're about to find that out). *




You have worse things to worry about than my followers. LIKE MY SENSE OF COMEDIC TIMING

...

BAM!

...

NOW THAT WAS FUNNY! HA HA


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 7, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *Could somebody give me a couple basics on Nezumi. You know, what I need to know from an enemy standpoint. Immunity to/Resistant to. *




Sure:

Nezumi (Oriental Adventures, pg 13)
+2 Constitution, -2 Charisma
Medium Size
Base Speed: 40'
Low-light vision
+2 racial bonus to Hide and Move Silently
+2 racial bonus to saves versus poison and disease.
Immune to Shadowlands taint.
Teeth and claws do 1d4 damage with an unarmed strike.
Keen Scent: Nezumi with an 11+ Wisdom can take the Scent feat.


Mal-2


----------



## Number47 (Feb 7, 2002)

"Immune to Shadowlands taint?" I'll just assume that has no bearing.

+2 Con, -2 Chr and move of 40? These guys kick ass! Don't tell me this is an ECL +0 race? Jeez, take a level of barbian or monk, get even higher move rates.

Hmm. Looks like Dr. Midnight lucked out from taking Fire Wall damage. How does he repay Varus? Rapier to the eye!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 7, 2002)

They can also make an extra attack option with Ratling Tailspikes, all other attacks get a -2 to attack and the tailspikes do I think 1d3 damage.  This requires an exotic weapon proficiency feat to use though--but its *killer* with rogues.

Edit-Also, I shouldof been going first this round, my initiative has increased to 22 due to my polymorph, i'll email you my action Macbrea.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 7, 2002)

I don't think initiatives change with polymorphing. If they do, mine went up to 18.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 7, 2002)

Even though your dexterity changes your Initiative doesn't change.  If you spend the oppurtunity to refocus then your new dexterity would take into effect. 


 Macbrea


----------



## Conaill (Feb 7, 2002)

Suggestion for the next GoD:

I really think the followers should have been placed during the "Initial Placement" round as well. Either at the same initiative as their leader, or at their own initiative. Right now, it's as if all the followers had gained initiative on everyone.

I don't think Dr. Midnight would have chosen to land smack in the middle of a bunch of hostile halflings if he had known...

(Not that it wasn't highly entertaining, mind you )

(Ooh! I think I know what Meme is up to next. This could get interesting...)


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Somewhat OT*

I just looked at the index page of your geocities site. 



> Currently, mud wise I have been playing alot of RetroMud. A LPC based mud.




A@\SDFSJA!~!!  I used to be a wizard on Retro until a friend of mine had a falling out with Talien. My name is asinius on retro. You may have played in my area, Ta'ragg's Caverns.  

Neat.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 7, 2002)

Oh ok, poo, I guess I don't have to worry though, i'll have plenty of time it seems with all those elves and halflings


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Somewhat OT*



			
				clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *I just looked at the index page of your geocities site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Name on retro is Mektos. Was also an ex wizard, basicly ran out of time to work on stuff for it. Though currently have been playing EQ on lans server.

Back on topic:

The reason I choose not to inform people that other people had followers was because I didn't inform anyone of other peoples feats.  That would have possibly changed strategies slightly. And as to the followers the majority of them are warrior 1st level Hps: 8.  So, I doubt they will matter much in the long run. Personally, I would worry more about the big guys running about and let just natural selection weed out the little guys.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 7, 2002)

Ahh, it's nice to be on the playing side of one of these. 

The paranoia is fun! I'm watching out for open spaces, constantly coming close to proposing a truce with someone, then chickening out because you can't trust anyone. 

Can't wait to see what actions the others take. I'm REALLY eager to see how Mr. Death-turnip reacts to me getting all up in his turnippy face.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 7, 2002)

Zuh? What did I ever do to you? My followers didn't stick you with arrows! 

Besides, I'm playing a pacifist character with the U.N. We're hoping to bring food to the refugees and nothing more.


----------



## green slime (Feb 7, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Little bastards cut me down by 16 points! Oh, if only I'd taken cleave, I could just wade into them, cutting little halfling cutlets. sigh. *




LOL!


----------



## green slime (Feb 7, 2002)

BTW I posted my action to MacBrea... Sorry about the long delay but my home PC had a MAJOR fit last night... Hope I can get it working again this evening...

I'll email my next few intentions as well...

///Verdin the Vicious


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 7, 2002)

Right, got everything working now. Decided to do all the editing on my side so that you don't get a huge ....I have exceeded my limit, problem. 


Action During round 2:

Veridan steps away from the wall and gestures at the corner....everything in his area goes black. 

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round2.html




Garions action!

Garion sprinkles something on herself and fades away.....


----------



## Number47 (Feb 7, 2002)

The map looks the same. It's the same link as before, too. Were we supposed to see any change?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 7, 2002)

Reload the link it has changed


Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 7, 2002)

There are 2 "Elf 23"


----------



## Conaill (Feb 7, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Veridan steps away from the wall and gestures at the corner....everything in his area goes black.
> 
> Garion sprinkles something on herself and fades away..... *




The crowd, initially very excited about the number of players on the playingfield, starts booing at Verdin and Garion...

"ACTION! We want to see some action! Don't just start hiding, you wussies!"


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 7, 2002)

So, sorry.....he was elf #22      He should now be who he was....you know all those elves look alot alike.

  Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 7, 2002)

I believe the action is currently on single malt when he gets a chance.


 Macbrea


----------



## Single Malt (Feb 7, 2002)

Just mailed it to the adress you last sent me mail from.

I notice that on the webpage your address is listed as a Hotmail account. Do you want action-mails sent to one or both of these?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 7, 2002)

Action: Single malt standing in the flames of the Wall of fire gestures and cast a spell.  He then glances about him. Looking into the darkness he mutters another incantation at Dondarrian (Roll: 24 Save Result: Failed save). 


         Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 7, 2002)

Sorry, please send All mail to Hotmail address.


  Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 7, 2002)

Just sent my action


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 7, 2002)

never mind...


----------



## Conaill (Feb 7, 2002)

[Macbrea, you're starting to miss some of those "br" tags in the fields of the map table. Specifically, at C8, E14, K12 and K18.]


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 7, 2002)

Round Action: 


Jessica cast a spell on Dabbil, Then quickly cast a prayer on the group of the halfling mob, Dabbil and herself.

Dabbils shimmers and shift forms into a Solar.  Reads from Cast a spell on himself.  Begins to read from a scroll.  




Yikes!

Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 7, 2002)

I really liked the troll icon. Do you have a neat one for a Solar? Would it be too much trouble to add the map link to your posts, too?


----------



## Number47 (Feb 7, 2002)

Yay! I still have the most spell effects on me! By the way, Macbrea, should the spell I just cast be on my status?


----------



## Agladan (Feb 7, 2002)

Shapechange, heh - that is a nice spell...

Coming out from behind the little folk soon, Oh Mighty Solar? 

Well, you certainly proved that Use Magic Device can be a most useful skill! Congratulations, Dabbil!

The fight goes on though, even though lagging boards make posting a bit difficult. 

Kanyano is waiting for Vilhelm, Meme et al and Dondarrian to take action first... I will check again tomorrow.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 7, 2002)

Action update round 2:


Vilhelm the Cruel glaces at the tumbling elves coming his way. Steps back away from them, takes a quick drink from the pool and fades away.  There is a russeling sound of paper, a shout of "Good-Bye Chumps!!", and the erie sound of an incantation go off. 



http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round2.html

Turn belongs to Meme and Lisa.


Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 8, 2002)

When the halflings' turn comes up, just go ahead and have them act. I already told them to act independently of me.

Was Jessica's Prayer able to affect any enemies? Also, it probably shouldn't apply to all the halflings, unless you did it just for convenience sake.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

gah, your right, need to recheck that one real quick. Sorry.

Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

ok, fixed who was effected by the 30ft burst prayer.


http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round2.html

macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 8, 2002)

How did she get Halfling 7, and not get the elves on the ledge? One or the other is a mistake. Either way, she should also get the two elves closest to the ledge.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

Anyways. This was insane.

Round 2 action continues:

Lisa begins to casting a spell.

Meme activates something then quickly casts a spell on himself.

Dondarrian does something in the dark.

Halfling #1 And #3 swings at elf #1 (Roll:9, 18, 4, 18 Damage: 10) Killing him. 

Halfing #21 attacks Elf #3 (Roll:16, 23*(Confirm)   Damage: 10) killing him.

Halfling #2 attacks Elf #4 (Roll: 18, 19 Damage: 8) killing him.

Halflings #8 and #9 charge Lisa (Roll:7, 20 haste, 7, 19 Damage: 4) causing her to loss her spell.

Halfling #17, 18, 20, 22, 23 shot at the elves on the ledge (Roll: 8, 17, 13, 14, 20, 22, 13, 13 Damage: 10, 8) killing both of them.

Hallings #10, #4 shoot at Varus (roll: 16 (hasted), 24*(no confirm), 7 (hasted), 11 Damage: 6) Then move into the darkness.

Halflings #7, #5 shoot at Dr. Midnight (Roll: 23 (hasted), 12(hasted). 11 Damage: 1 ) then move into the darkness.

One of the halflings is caught at the limp of the ledge and drug into the wall of fire, instantly killed.

The elves in front of the wave are drug into the wall of flame and killed. 

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round2.html

    Macbrea

Turn is Kanyano's


----------



## Number47 (Feb 8, 2002)

I assume my halflings made jump checks or something? They were on a ledge.

I _told_ you my followers could kick your followers butts!


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh well. I really have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, that stoneskin is gonna stop my halflings! By the way, do we know what spell they stopped Lisa from casting?


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 8, 2002)

I would be guessing the damage the halflings inflicted on her stopped it.


----------



## Agladan (Feb 8, 2002)

Kanyano's action posted


----------



## green slime (Feb 8, 2002)

Never Mind...


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

For everyone's knowledge she started a full round casting. And was hit for 4 points of damage.   She rolled a 11 for concentration check.  It happens.  Those halflings on the other side jumped down into the darkness, since the saw a wave of rolling elves coming their way.  The jumped most took damage.  As soon as someone can see in the darkness I will point out where they are to that person.  Though, they aren't going to stand still long.  It is against the orders they were given.

  Macbrea

Need to figure out how to get the elves to help their boss....darn wall of fire is becoming deadly to them. Sorry, she was casting Monster summons IV.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

Gah, hate having the map at two seperate locations...heh. Ok, give me a second to refix the map.


 Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 8, 2002)

You could have elves 14, 15, 17 & 18 go to the magic fountain and drink. They have little reason to avoid the glowing blue field, I would think. They certainly can't go back the way they came.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

Hmm, hate to have the ones by their leader leave him but they are in a wall of fire. The one right at the edge will stay the others will retreat.


Round actions:

Kanyano releases a Ioun stone from his hand and refocuses.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, how about having Elf 22 jump up the stairs above Meme? He could fire his bow from there if he still has it. It couldn't be that difficult to climb up, it is less than 10 feet. Maybe 6-7 feet up?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

He no longer has his bow. Also, that repel wood wave goes off every round at Initative -9.5 for the next 11 minutes.


Macbrea 

I will do what I can to help Meme.  Don't want to Halflings pinning him.


----------



## green slime (Feb 8, 2002)

*Halflings*

I count 7 halflings declared in the box "Halflings 2 to 7, 10" but 8 declared in the status box... 0, 0, -2, -5, -3, -2, -3, -4...

Sorry just thought I'd point it out. I might trip and fall on top of one of them, causing 1-2 hit points damage. It COULD be important, you know...


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

2 and 3 haven't taken damage yet so, I will remove the last damage indicator.

Macbrea

Ok, elves turns then Varus's. I already have them. Just need to apply them.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 8, 2002)

Halfling 1 isn't listed. He should have Prayer & Haste

Halfling 10 doesn't have Prayer or Haste

Halflings 13-20 should have Prayer listed

Was it Halfling 11 that burned to a crisp? Must've been.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, Halfling 11 is the poor soul he fell directly on top of the wall of fire.

End of Round actions for round 2:

The elves move to the center and drink from the potion. Maybe something they get will help them. Elf #21, who is not in the fire swings at halfing #9 (Roll: 11 Effect: Miss). 

With a shout Varus swings at Dr. Midnight twice. (Roll: 22, 29 Damage: 40). He then backs off.  At the end of the round the fire damage does (Damage: 4) to Dr. Midnight.


End of round 2


Ok, top of Round 3, It is now Kanyano's action.


http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round2.html

Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 8, 2002)

Don't elves 22 & 23 take fire damage from the Wall of Fire? Did some of the Elves get useless potions (no effect listed)?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 8, 2002)

GAH!!! Damn turnip! 

fire damage from what?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

I was applying the fire damage at the end of the round. You are right. I do need to apply fire damage to the two elves that moved. They should survive.  If you read wall of fire it does 1d4 damage at 10 to 20ft from the surface.  And due to the crazy way area effects work in 3ed technically your outside of Varus's area of effect for his antimagic field.


Damage for those elves are 2 and 3 respectively.


Macbrea


So, everyone knows the ones that didn't get potion effects had Neutralize poison and Remove paralysis.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 8, 2002)

You're no ordinary garden vegetable, are you?

Does this mean my turn?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

Currently, its Kanyano's action. As he refocused last round to end up on top of the order. Odd.


Oh, for those that where wondering about the pictures for Kanyano and Varus. 

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/Nezumi.html


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 8, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *You're no ordinary garden vegetable, are you?
> *




Indeed not.  I'm a garden vegtable wrapped in full plate, armed with a scythe and packing an antimagic field.

Mal-2


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 8, 2002)

You're a garden vegetable wrapped in evil, armed with lies, and packing a sore need for a rapier through the ocular cavity! 

You've won this time, but I'll be back for you. Oh, yes... I'll be back. 

...SCUM!!!


----------



## Number47 (Feb 8, 2002)

Remove Paralysis. What a useless potion. "Wow. That guy paralyzed me. Sure was a good thing I stocked up on Remove Paralysis potions. Hmm. Can't seem to reach them."


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 8, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *Remove Paralysis. What a useless potion. "Wow. That guy paralyzed me. Sure was a good thing I stocked up on Remove Paralysis potions. Hmm. Can't seem to reach them." *




Maybe you should also stock up on scrolls of Still, Silenced, Eschewed Materials Mage Hand spells.  Hmm.  Now all you have to do is reach your scroll case... 

Mal-2


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

Ah, Onword to round 3:

Kanyano still standing in the corner, snatches a potion of his belt and drinks it. Then waves at his Ioun stones....they both fall devoid of any magic.

Dr. Midnight realizing the deadly Nezumi could end it for him. Quickly snags a potion from his belt Drinking it. Then moves slightly up the steps, grabs hold of the lip, pulling himself onto the ledge. Tumbles across the open space into the shadows of darkness. Unfortunately, he lands on a hapless halfling killing him and also taking damage.  Final total: +20 hps. 

Veridan mutters something in the darkness. 


Map for round 3 is: 


http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round3.html

Turn is now Garions.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 8, 2002)

"Ewww, what did I just step in?"

EDIT: Uh... MacBrea, I don't really say that.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 8, 2002)

Ok, had to make it home real quick to post what happened. Since, boards wouldn't let me post before I left work.



Round 3 action:


From somwhere in the south central area the small pixilian voice of Garion say, "I suggest you use all your enhancement spells on yourself and only yourself as soon as you can."   Jessica's eyes glaze a second, (Roll: 14  Save result: Failure)



http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round3.html

Macbrea


 Turn belongs to Single Malt.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 8, 2002)

You say that Jessica failed, but the spell effect on the map is listed on Lisa. Which?


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 8, 2002)

Wait, Jessica was affected, but it says Lisa has Suggestion on her. Who was affected?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 9, 2002)

Sorry, target was Jessica

Will correct


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 9, 2002)

Ah, good to go, have corrected. My post was correct. I was just updating the map too fast. 


http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round3.html

I have corrected.  Now all I need is Single Malt's action.


Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 9, 2002)

Dr. Midnight, you have now killed 2 of my brave followers. I shall have my revenge!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 9, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *Dr. Midnight, you have now killed 2 of my brave followers. I shall have my revenge! *




What did I tell you about leaving your halflings lying all over the place? Now I've stepped on one and broken it, and you have no one to blame but yourself! 

Otherwise, I've already got a vengeance vendetta going on. Can I pencil you in after Varus is dead? 

Of course, we're all just messing around while Dabbil's turning into a real powerhouse over in the NE corner. We should concentrate on taking that dictator out, and then scrapping.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 9, 2002)

All of you taking me on at once? That's not fair. I outnumber you!

Am I correct in thinking that the Repel Wood wave isn't currently emanating because of the anti-magic?


----------



## Single Malt (Feb 9, 2002)

Okay I've started posting my action to macbrea, but I had some questions that needed answering and I think he said he might not be online during weekends so I don't know exactly when it'll be done.

I think I'm getting old, this game is moving too fast for me 

Grr, for the first time in four months I'm not at work 70 hours a week, just when it would have been nice to be online most of the time! Ah, well, can't win'em all. Still managing the 24 hour limit so I guess that's something....


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 9, 2002)

Round 3 action:

Single Malt cast a fly spell on himself and moves into the darkness.  Single malt has moved into the darkness.  


Jessica realizes she doesn't have any enchantment spells to cast on herself.  Quickly casts Greater magic weapon on her axe and Wieldskill on Dabbil. 


http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round3.html

Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 9, 2002)

There is also no limit on weekends by the way. As I didn't expect to be here this weekend and a few people have told me that they won't be around. 


Macbrea


Single malt if you wanted to finish an action please send an email.  As it is right now you have a mail from me.


----------



## Single Malt (Feb 9, 2002)

There, all done. Now to wait for the results.....


----------



## Agnostic Paladin (Feb 9, 2002)

Holy Mother of God!

What this map needs is a good maximized fireball. Or four.
I just realized that you've started the 2nd match, and updated the standings to reflect that... But now I'm thinking maybe I should be changing some characters from "ready" to "dead"

Are Dr. Midnight and Varus dead, or are those negatives just indicating the amount of damage they've suffered?

Who brought the hordes?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 9, 2002)

Dr. Midnight is not dead. Varus is not dead. 

I won't have any internet all day tomorrow, so I'll wait tonight and see if I can't give you a default move, Macbrea.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 9, 2002)

*Are we in an episode of Powerpuff girls?*



			
				Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Round 3 action:
> 
> Single Malt cast a fly spell on himself and moves into the darkness.  Single malt has moved into the darkness.
> 
> ...




Single Malt casts a fly spell on himself and moves into the darkness. Single Malt has moved into the darkness. The darkness is the place that Single Malt has moved to. If you cannot see Single Malt, it is because it is dark where he is, for he has moved there. Do not look for him in the light, for he is not there. Neither look for him in the darkness, for it is dark and you cannot see him. With this Single Malt hidden in the darkness, you will never defeat Mojo Jojo!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 9, 2002)

Tis sad that my suggestion didn't effect Jessica, oh well, this is only the beginning


----------



## Agladan (Feb 10, 2002)

Just wonder about Garions suggestion to Jessica; wasn't the suggestion "...enhancement spells..." not "...enchantment spells..."? What is "Wieldskill" by the way? Something from Magic of Faerun (don't have that one... yet)?

The "hordes" were brought by Dabbil (halflings + Jessica) and Meme (elves + Lisa). Just hold the pointer over them on the map and you will see, Sir Agnostic Paladin.

And, risking everybody's ire I have to ask: Do the characters in the GoD2 know what the players know (all out powergaming  ) or are we assumed to limit their actions to what we can assume/know that they know (this may be called roleplaying...)?

Looks like it's getting hot and crowded in the darkness...

Agladan - can always come up with a few more questions if these are too easily answered...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 10, 2002)

Yes it shouldof been Enhancement spells, at least thats how I thought I worded it?


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 10, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Yes it shouldof been Enhancement spells, at least thats how I thought I worded it? *




you should have suggested that Jessica donates all of her equipment to the halflings since they need it more than she does.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Are we in an episode of Powerpuff girls?*



			
				Number47 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Single Malt casts a fly spell on himself and moves into the darkness. Single Malt has moved into the darkness. The darkness is the place that Single Malt has moved to. If you cannot see Single Malt, it is because it is dark where he is, for he has moved there. Do not look for him in the light, for he is not there. Neither look for him in the darkness, for it is dark and you cannot see him. With this Single Malt hidden in the darkness, you will never defeat Mojo Jojo! *





Bah, tis only my double speak. Didn't you know I took a level of Guild rogue.....now I am totally useless!


Macbrea


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 10, 2002)

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> you should have suggested that Jessica donates all of her equipment to the halflings since they need it more than she does. *




*Smiles* You don't think thats my only suggestion spell do you?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 10, 2002)

Gah, you are right. it is enhancement spells. Shot. Ok, I cannot actually cast Wieldskill on Dabbil on this turn so, she will cast it on herself for spot.  She might decide that she needs to see someone.  Gah, and I even quoted the player....gah.


Macbrea


Ok, if Dabbil wants to resend his turn he may. I have single malts final actions for the turn now.  Will post them in a second.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 10, 2002)

Round 3 action: 

From within the darkness the voice of Single malt shouts, "Die!"

A wave of energy goes over the halflings (All failed saves) , Dr. Midnight (Roll: 15  Effect: collapses)  and Veridan (Roll: 24 Effect: failed).   Those that failed the save feign death for their next round.



Macbrea


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 10, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *Smiles* You don't think thats my only suggestion spell do you? *




Good, the more suggestion spells you have, the less potential problems I have.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 10, 2002)

3rd Round Action:

Shortly before Dabbil's Turn a Glowing ball of light (Ghael) arrives. And at cast a wall of force at Dabbil's behest at the Northwest corner.   I will do Dabbil's actual turn when I get confirmation on exactly he wishes to do, now that I changed the wieldskill from him to jessica. 

Will probably be sometime tommorrow before I post.

Macbrea


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 10, 2002)

what's a ghael?


----------



## Number47 (Feb 10, 2002)

Okay, I sent in my modified action.  A Ghaele is a celestial, in the Monster Manual.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 10, 2002)

Ghael (Celestial) : Description: Incorpreal globe of eldritch colors, 5 feet in diameter.  In power these are below an Astral Deva and a Trumpet Archon but above a Avoral. 


Hope, that helps.

Macbrea


----------



## green slime (Feb 10, 2002)

*Sigh...*

Single Malt seems determined to hand this game over to Dabbil...


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 10, 2002)

Ah, darn. had to edit Veridan's save roll. The number was a failure. Roll is still correct....result has changed. Got the DC wrong. Was 26 not 22.




Round 3 action:

The Ghael finishes is action by activating its magic aura for free. 

Dabbil say something in a language to the Ghael, "Hsis, iwhte shsdkn sdak lsdkj sdkljkjgs"  The Ghael nods.
Dabbils quickly shouts, "Inskjd sdkj ijosj kljsdf  clkjjw skjldf kldj klsjfdd dsflj jsdfj."

The halflings reply, "lksd bnsd"

Dabbil flies forward drawing another scroll from his case.  And begins to read it but something seems to go badly wrong.  (Roll: 29, 16, Nat 1)  There is a surge of energy and the scroll explodes in Dabbil’s Face (Damage: 42 Magical). The scroll is destroyed.


Dabbil still has a partial action.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 10, 2002)

Those that speak any of the two languages spoken will be sent what was said.

Macbrea


By the way map is at location:

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round3.html


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 10, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *
> Shortly before Dabbil's Turn a Glowing ball of light (Ghael) arrives. And at cast a wall of force at Dabbil's behest at the Northwest corner. *




Hmm.  Does the wall of force run floor to ceiling all the way across?  i.e., 20 feet tall at the sand level, and 10 feet tall across the top?

Mal-2


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 10, 2002)

Yes, you are completely walled in.

The area it could create was enough to fill that area.

Macbrea


You could dig under the wall or chop through the marble. 

Sand may dug out the the way as 10 feet per 10 minutes.  As per the sidebar Page 72 Manual of the Planes in relation to digging your way out.  To dig a hole big enough for your nezumi to climb out it would take 25 rounds.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 10, 2002)

Guess you could say your in the penalty box!


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 10, 2002)

Wow. Just wow. So Dabbil still has to make a move?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 11, 2002)

Ok, weekend is over. 

Round 3 Action:

Dabbil finishes his turn by casting Cure Light wounds on himself (Effect: Hps +12)

Vilhelm drinks a couple of potions in his own little universe.


http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round3.html


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 11, 2002)

Round 3 action:

Lisa deciding casting full round spells in melee isn't a good choice. She swings at halfling #2.   (roll: 22, 12 Damage: 8)  The halfling falls to the floor dead as she steps into its spot.

Macbrea


----------



## Agladan (Feb 11, 2002)

Looks like characters are about to start dying...

Perhaps we can say a fond farewell to our favourite opponents Dr Midnight, Verdin the Vicous and... mr X. (Favorite in this case may soon be the same as fallen.)


----------



## Number47 (Feb 11, 2002)

I don't mind mentioning that all of you should very, very happy about my scroll failing.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 11, 2002)

Halfling 2 isn't dead. He's disabled at zero, right? That means he can swing his sword once, _then_ die.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 11, 2002)

I've been offline since saturday... so... Dr. Midnight is unable to act for a round? Why does this mean you should say goodbye to him?? heh... uh... ?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 11, 2002)

He only has to feign death for the round. That is the nature of Command spells.  Since, all the halflings failed also in the darkness. This should be a really quiet round in there.


Macbrea


----------



## Agladan (Feb 11, 2002)

Number 47 said: "I don't mind mentioning that all of you should very, very happy about my scroll failing."

We are! 

Were you going to blast the lot of us with a Meteor Swarm or what?

Actually, though luck may have played a big part in your miscasting, I am inclined to be really thankful to Garion for his Suggestion. Well done!

Sure is an interesting game!!!


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 11, 2002)

Round 3 Action:

Meme frowns and yells, "ok, everyone regroup at the fountain". Cast a spell while looking about, then quickly casts another.

Map is http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round3.html


----------



## Conaill (Feb 11, 2002)

What's up with all the "suspended" and "supressed" notations on the map? This is getting just a _little_ confusing...


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 11, 2002)

All of those should be listed as Supressed.  The reason for that is because any third level or below spell in a Minor globe of invulnerability is suppressed.  It will start back up as soon as the field goes away. This also holds true for Antimagic field. 


Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 11, 2002)

The best part is coming up soon. I actually enjoy the halflings turn more than my own.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 11, 2002)

Action round 3:

Dondarrian appears from the darkness and drinks a potion.

As Halfling #8 grabs hold of lisa, she takes a wide swing (roll: 19 Miss) at the halfling. The halfing grabs hold of her arm (roll:22) latches on grappling her (Roll: 13 [dhw] vs 9 [lisa]). For his partial action he attempts to pin her (roll:15 vs 9 Result: pinned). Halfling #3 leaps into the pile grabbing one of her legs and wrenching backwards (Roll:14 vs 23 Result: no damage) and jabs her in the ribs (roll: 22 vs 21 Result:1 subdual). Halfling #17 joins in and starts wrenching on lisa's left arm (Halfing vs lisa: 15 vs 8 Damage: 1 subdual)

Halfling #3 moves forward and attempt to grab hold of Elf #21 provoking a swing from the elf, who misses. The halfling grabs hold of the elf and drags him to the ground pinning him.  (elf Roll: 17 miss Halfing roll:  21 Hit Halfling vs elf: 8 vs 5 Grappled, Halfling vs Elf: 15 vs 8 pinned) 

Halfing #21 moves forward and attempt to grapple Meme on the stairs. (Roll: 25*(confirm) Damage: 13) killing him. Halfing #1 rushes up the stairs and attempt to grab Meme failing the first time. (Roll: 15 touch Result: hit, Halfling vs Meme: 1 vs 3 Grapple failed) The halfing quickly tries again (Roll: 10 Missing) but is unable to get a grab on the man in full plate. 

Halfling #13 through 20, 22, 23 move about alittle and Ready their shortbows look up at Area by Meme.


Map to this point : http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round3.html

Ok, I will do the elves After I get home from work. 


Macbrea


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 12, 2002)

*bows* no problem Agladen, come on all, show us your strengths!  (That way I'll have an easier time to choose...)


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 12, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Action round 3:
> 
> [death halflings swarm the contestants like hairless rats]
> *




Hahahahaha!  Death halflings are the best thing ever!  Thank you, #47!

Daniel
giggling uncontrollably


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 12, 2002)

Man, I have just been just a ragdoll that everyone's been beating on. 

oh well


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

Round 3 Action:

The elves not able to do much to a Solar decide to refocus on a hopes that moving earlier in a round will assist them.

Elf #21 attempt to break the pin on him. (Roll: 7 vs 14 Result: failed to break pin)

Varus looks at the wall of force and decides to refocus.


End of round 3

Macbrea

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round3.html


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 12, 2002)

shouldn't halfling not have prayer and haste on him since he's in my globe of invulnerability? and how did those other halflings get the globe on?


----------



## Gizzard (Feb 12, 2002)

You know what would be cool?  (Of course, "cool" invariably means more work for the DM.)  It would be cool if the GoD webpage had the "crunchy bits" of the fight squirrelled away somewhere where people can access them easily.  As a spectator, I find it difficult to flip back and forth between the Web Page and the GoD thread here trying to figure out what has happened since the last time I checked in.  Especially during the slow server lunch hour.

Anyway, it should be straightforward to cut'n'paste the descriptive text ("Varus looks at the wall of force and decides to refocus.", etc), dump it all in an HTML page and link it from the current GoD round main page.  It would provide a useful reference and, when this whole thing is done you can change everyones name to Elminister and Drizzt and try and sell the finished story as the next DragonLance novel.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 12, 2002)

Clockworkjoe, I thought that you had somehow dismissed your Globe. It's no longer listed on your status. I don't know if Macbrea counted the Prayer when the halflings attacked, but I do know that their Haste is immune to your Globe. How do you think they all started out hasted, anyway?


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 12, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *Clockworkjoe, I thought that you had somehow dismissed your Globe. It's no longer listed on your status. I don't know if Macbrea counted the Prayer when the halflings attacked, but I do know that their Haste is immune to your Globe. How do you think they all started out hasted, anyway? *




haste is a third level spell. Globe stops all spells and spell like powers. Also, I didn't dismiss it. I left the globe. It's still in that square or that was my understanding.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the Globe moves with you. Haste is third level. Mass Haste is sixth level.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> haste is a third level spell. Globe stops all spells and spell like powers. Also, I didn't dismiss it. I left the globe. It's still in that square or that was my understanding. *





The haste was Mass haste the result of a Limited wish. Therefor, not effected. I did remove the effects of the prayer from their attacks on the grapples.  Anyways about to post round 4 to this point...

Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

The current reading of minor globe is slightly wacky. I allowed him to cast it on the spot he was in.  If that isn't quite how its suppose to read he will have to dismiss it if he wishes to cast.

Macbrea


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 12, 2002)

> The character can leave and return to the globe without penalty




from http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd/srdspellsm.html

Anyway, it looks like the prayer is supressed but that's it.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

Round 4 action:

Kanyano: Quickly moves across the platform he is on while storing his right hand shortsword under his left arm.  As he jumps the opening the halflings with bows unleash a hail of arrows. (roll: 16, 16, 13,  19 (hit cover Meme), 27*(confirm) Damage: 13)  As he approaches Dabbil the magic that has shifted Dabbil is suppressed forcing him back into human form.  Kanyano quickly draws the harpoon from his back and stabs Dabbil with it. (Roll: 28  Damage: 13) Dabbil reel’s backword and collapses from blood loss. The harpoon is stuck in him the rope still in Kanyano’s right hand.   Dabbil is now bleeding to death.  (10pts Kanyano)

Elf 15 charges up the stairs and attack Dabbil (Roll: 21*(confirm) Damage: 10) finishing him off.  
Elf 17 charges Kanyano (roll: 22 Damage: 7) striking him through the right leg.
Elf 14 appears the left of Kanyano and attacks: (Roll: 13 Results: miss)
Elf 18 charges up the stairs at Kanyano and attacks: (roll: 6 Result: Miss)
Elf 7 flies up behind Kanyano and attacks from the rear. (Roll: 18  Results: Miss)
Elves 22 and 23  drink from the fountian

Varus pulls out a water flask and takes a drink of water.

Dr. Midnight feigns death this round by falling to the ground in the darkness.

Veridan also pretends he is dead this round by falling down.

Jessica and the halflings indicate that they are unable to raise dabbil from the dead and are teleported from the arena.


http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round4.html


Turn is now Garions.


Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok, I need a player vote on something. Technically, that kill goes to the elf belonging to Meme. But Dabbil was at -1 hp and bleeding to death when Kanyano was finished. 

Is it 10 pts Kanyano or 10 pts Meme?

Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 12, 2002)

I still have a Ghaele that _might_ be able to raise me.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 12, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Ok, I need a player vote on something. Technically, that kill goes to the elf belonging to Meme. But Dabbil was at -1 hp and bleeding to death when Kanyano was finished.
> 
> Is it 10 pts Kanyano or 10 pts Meme?
> 
> Macbrea *




10 points me.  Dabbil could have been saved by the ghaele, Jessica, or the halflings. Or Kanyano could have been at least driven off by them.  Or Kanyano could have been killed before next turn. But Dabbil wasn't going to die the very next turn unless someone finished killing him. 

Kanyano couldn't finish the job and while of course he could have finished him off the next turn, a coup de grace draws AoO from my elves.  Or a normal attack would be one less attack for him. So he would have had to earn those 10 points. I had to spend a feat to get those elves, and I'm entitled to whatever they get. 


But of course I'm a little biased


----------



## green slime (Feb 12, 2002)

Ten points to Kanyano, without a doubt...

Firstly he would have finished the job soon enough.

Secondly, no "elf" would have managed it alone.

Thirdly no Ghaele or Jessica is going to ressurect/heal Dabbil while he is within Kanyano's Anti-magic field...

The Ghaele would even wink out of existance if it tried to approach. 

It was clearly the work of Kanyano, and nobody else.


----------



## Agladan (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, I had to do something about the powerhouse solar Dabbil. Didn't look like anyone else would... Those halfling arrows had the feeling of a "retributive strike", though!

You should be happy about it, Meme - since it meant I left you alone. For a while...

I thank you for your support, Green Slime. (I wouldn't want to come out of the game completely "pointless"...)

The points for the kill should be mine!

If you want them Meme, I'll fight you for them right now! Come on you coward!


----------



## Number47 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, the Ghaele already has his orders. Don't expect Kanyano to be standing near my body, or anywhere else, real soon.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 12, 2002)

> Companions/Mounts/Familiars/Cohorts/Followers
> 
> As per standard rules. Any such beings are teleported to the same or adjacent location (as appropriate) as their character. If a character falls to -10 hit points (is dead), all such beings remain in the arena and suffer whatever effects that the standard rules dicate.




From the game of death rules thread.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 12, 2002)

You know, for who should get the credit for my death, the person who dealt the most damage to me was ME! Without that roll of 1 on the Scroll Mishap, there was no way that Kanyano or anybody else was going to kill me. Makes me wish I had invested in a more serious curing potion.


----------



## kitoy (Feb 12, 2002)

I vote Kanyano.  He put Dabbil down and would have finished him off if not for the opportunistic elves.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 12, 2002)

I wake up to find Dabbil dead?? GREAT! I was confident that that bastard was going to outlive us all. Now I've just got a little score to settle with a turnip of deathy-death.


----------



## Single Malt (Feb 12, 2002)

I vote for a diplomatic even split of points between Kanyano and Meme. This might not be following the GoD rules to the letter, but in this situation it would be fair to all involved parties. While it's not unthinkable that Dabbils cohort/followers and the Ghaele could have somehow rescued him before Kanyano could finish him off, it is, IMHO, highly unlikely. So he gets his 5 for taking Dabbil down, but the opportunistic elves did the right thing and so scores 5 for their hero, Meme.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

As to leaving them in the arena I made a decision to remove them based on their inability to do anything besides kill people well after Dabbil's Death.  Since, they cannot raise Dabbil this means that they would be able to fight but not help.  The Ghael on the other hand is a spell effect that is in play until it ends. It was given orders at the beginning of the spell in slaadi and will continue to do those exact orders until it cannot. Since, raise dead spell has a 10 minute casting time the Ghael (wisdom 16) cannot cast raise dead in 17 rounds.  Therefor, I choose not to give him the spell when i choose his spells.  His spells where based on the fact that he is fighting a blood war and tailored for usefulness. He does have things like greater dispel but currently he is in "Ball of Light" form and unable to cast spells.  

Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

For those that have been wondering what my 10ft radius that I have been using its http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/areamap.html

Agladan pointed out to me that not all of those halflings would have been allowed to make shots based on visibility. I kept the shot numbers they made and calculated again based on cover and line of sight which hit him. There was only one hit and it was a crit. The post with those shots has been edited. 

Macbrea


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 12, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I wake up to find Dabbil dead?? GREAT! I was confident that that bastard was going to outlive us all. Now I've just got a little score to settle with a turnip of deathy-death. *




I'm afraid you're going to have to wait a while, unless you manage to join me in the penalty box.

Despite all my rage...

Mal-2


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

Dr. Midnight and Veridan are still Commanded as per Greater command (Clr 5, 1rd/level). They will get another chance to save on their next round.   Now, I need an actual rules question answered. 


Command states if you command someone to Die they feign death.  I assume this means they pretend they are dead but I cannot find any particular ruling on exactly what this means.  Anyone got a reading somewhere on what Feign death exactly means?

Macbrea


----------



## Agladan (Feb 12, 2002)

I bow and graciously thank Macbrea for both the points and the edit on the halflings readied volley of arrows.


Hey, Varus and Dr Midnight! Why don't you start digging toward each other while throwing digs at each other? 


Number47, I believe you may have designed the most powerful character of us all! So powerful that maybe we would have been forced to cooperate against you just to take an assured victory away from you, if you had not miscast that scroll! That is what I believe would have happened though. since with you on the arena nobody else stood a chance to win entirely on his own.

Maybe keeping a lower profile would have given you victory, but since you immediatly became the greatest threat, you also became the primary target for anyone able to affect you at all.

Well played Number47!


Concerning the feigning of death:
The Ghostwalker in S&F has a special ability to be able to fegn death. I suggest you base a command to fegn death on that with a few alterations.
"...although he can smell, hear, and knows what is going on, no feeling or sight of any sort is possible... <snip>...any wounding of the body is not felt, and any damage is only one-half of normal. Paralysis, poison and energy drain do not effect a ghostwalker in this state..."

should probably be altered to something like:

The character can still use his senses, but the information he assimilates only reaches his subconcious and he may not act upon it before he comes out of his involuntary feigning of death. The character is otherwise treated as helpless. 

Kanyano: "Feeling much better now!"

"No matter how subtle the wizard, a knife between the shoulderblades will seriously cramp his style." 
- Steven Brust "Jhereg"


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 12, 2002)

Agladan said:
			
		

> *
> The character can still use his senses, but the information he assimilates only reaches his subconcious and he may not act upon it before he comes out of his involuntary feigning of death. The character is otherwise treated as helpless.
> *




I don't think the result of a _command_ should include being helpless.  That would be awfully potent for a first level spell.

Mal-2

_Edit: I note that the Sleep spell makes the target(s) helpless.  Given that, I guess I'm undecided on the matter._


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 12, 2002)

If anything, the points should be split between us.  Why should my elves give HIM points? I mean, had that elf attacked Kanyano, it would have hit and done another 10 points of damage.  

Sure, Kanyano did most of the work, but so what? He should have to spend that extra turn to kill him. You are in effect giving him a free turn or attack since he doesn't have to finish the job.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 12, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *Well, the Ghaele already has his orders. Don't expect Kanyano to be standing near my body, or anywhere else, real soon. *




Yeah, but we don't know that. There's no way to predict what happens for the next round. Someone could shot an arrow or thrown a knife at you before kanyano killed you next turn.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the points go to clockworkjoe. If Kanyano dies or leaves before his next action, I would've reverted to my Solar form, with its' regeneration of 15. Knocking me down to -1 was only temporary, for my character.

Hey, Macbrea! If the Ghaele kills everyone else before it has to disappear, do I win?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

Technically, the regeneration of celestial's has been errata'd to Fast healing 15.  But thats a different story.

Grrr, I need to get this rolling again I guess. So, I am going to have to make a ruling on the greater command (die).  

After reading through, what I can find the only effect that can possibly be is helpless.  Welp, I guess on the Kanyano/Meme's elf issue I will just add up the votes. My vote will not count except as a tie breaker. 

Macbrea

It is Garions action when he is ready.


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 12, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *I think the points go to clockworkjoe. If Kanyano dies or leaves before his next action, I would've reverted to my Solar form...*




Agreed.  You're not dead until you hit -10.  More than likely, Kanyano would have had no trouble finishing you off, but someone else beat him to it.

Mal-2


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 12, 2002)

My conention is that if you give him ALL the points, you are in effect giving him a free attack. I'm not disputing that he did the most work. I just don't want to give him an advantage over the other players.


----------



## Conaill (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: killing points*

Regarding awarding points for kills, I think the more useful question to ask is "what is better for the game?"

Do we really want to have a bunch of follower snipers ready to pick off anybody who falls unconscious?

Or would we prefer to see players forgo a coup de grace in favor of attacking players that are still conscious?

Personally, I would vote for the second, i.e. whenever a combatant dies (or at the end of combat when a combatant is still unconscious) award points to the last player to knock out that combatant.

This may have the interesting side effect that players may actually decide to revive unconscious characters in order to gang up on a stronger opponent. All the better!


----------



## Conaill (Feb 12, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *Hey, Macbrea! If the Ghaele kills everyone else before it has to disappear, do I win?  *




And if you committed suicide, would you get points for killing yourself as well?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

Hmm, ok, voting doesn't seem to work...heh.

Meme 3
Kanyano 3
Split 1

odd.


Gah!. Anyways. I will not worry too much about it. I will figure it out after the game. I am prone to give the points to Kanyano as the blow that knocked Dabbil down was his. As to Dabbil's Ghael killing someone later in the rounds he will get the points. His Points are currently 4pt for rounds survived. He could get more if the ghael does kill someone. 

Macbrea

We need to get this game rolling again and stop discussing stuff! More murder and mayham!


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *Hey, Macbrea! If the Ghaele kills everyone else before it has to disappear, do I win?  *




If the ghael does kill everyone in the next 16 rounds sure. But since, it has to follow its last orders, there being a wall of force and someone is ethereal the odds of this are alittle slim.

Macbrea


----------



## Agladan (Feb 12, 2002)

Heh - I'm not really in it for the points, the fun is motivation enough for me! 

But I would still like to fight Meme for the points - him and all his elfs. And I almost forgot sweet Lisa! That's what I call fair - the winner gets it all!

Kanyano challenges:"Come on - let's fight it out! You... you... Meme!"


Anyway it is not likely that anyone would have been able to save Dabbil from Kanyano's next attack as he would have held on to the harpoon lodged in his victim - to the bitter end!

(OT) Nobody could claim that kill-points ever made a good basis for experience points. I think of it merely as a very crude method to approximate the "usefulness" of a characters action. The same reasoning may be used for judging this case. But why bother? I think Conaill has had the best suggestions concerning this issue.

Concerning the orders to the Ghaele: Please don't make any statements concerning something that has not come into play, as they will inevitably effect the players actions.It's just a game so let's have fun.

"Come On!!! Gonna get you, Meme!!!"


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 12, 2002)

> Anyway it is not likely that anyone would have been able to save Dabbil from Kanyano's next attack as he would have held on to the harpoon lodged in his victim - to the bitter end!




Well, probably that's true, but 2 rounds ago, we all thought that dabbil would have probably lived longer!  

But, my point is that you got a free attack. I know you could have easily slain him in your next turn, BUT that would have meant you had to:

*remained in that square to attack 
*spent an attack to kill him
*Not miss or fumble that attack 

Which are significant actions with unforseen consequences. Now you don't have to do any of that, giving you more options. 

I don't want to flame you or anyone else, I just honestly think I deserve the points. Sure, followers can snipe at people for easy kills. But they're freaking followers. If you hate them that much, kill em.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

Bah, we will drop this for now and get back to the game.


As soon as I receive Garions actions we shall move on.  The matter of the points won't make a difference until the end. And since the winner gets a bonus 100 they will always be in the lead.  It was designed that way.

Macbrea


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 12, 2002)

(Action Sent)

I agree Number 47, your character was a very strong (but obvious) threat, I perfer subtlety myself, and to make things fun I dont carry any evoc. spells-a decision which I'm kindof starting to regret since of that deeper darkness spell heh (it just screams lightning bolt or fireball).


----------



## Number47 (Feb 12, 2002)

Actually, "to make things fun", I purposefully did not buy any Time Stop scrolls. Casting Time Stop during the preparation round might have been overwhelming. I am now regretting that decision a little.

I wish I could have known that Kanyano could move so far and still get an attack in a one round. I didn't think it was possible, or I wouldn't have been there.

Fun fact: Dabbil's AC as a Solar with magical enhancements - 44. Dabbil's AC within anti-magic field - 10.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 12, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *Fun fact: Dabbil's AC as a Solar with magical enhancements - 44. Dabbil's AC within anti-magic field - 10. *




Now that's a fun fact.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

Round 4 action: 

There is the sounds of a pixie incanting spells upon the L shaped platform in the south central area. Then the platform goes silent. 

Map at http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round4.html

It is single malts turn.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 12, 2002)

Just curious, but what are pixie's stats?  I couldn't find it listed in the monster manual.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 12, 2002)

Look under Sprite in the monster manual.

That should help.

Macbrea


----------



## green slime (Feb 13, 2002)

--- never mind ---


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 13, 2002)

Round 4 action: 

In the dark everyone hears the sickening sound of a morning star against Veridan's chest. (Autohit, Armor roll: 51%, no crit, no Coup de grace, Damage: 6)

The Ghaele fires two Beams of light at Kanyano (roll: 22 [hits cover Elf 18], 27*[no confirm] Damage: Elf18 (19), Kanyano (14)). The first shot catches to elf between them square in the back killing him instantly. The second hits Kanyano squarely. It slowly glides north.

The map is at location: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round4.html


Macbrea

Turn belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 13, 2002)

For those that want to know if they can e-mail other players. I don't care, but, " if your more then 5ft seperation then the conversation is louder then a whisper and must be posted and can only be two sentences in length if posted." 

I normally run a pretty free table in this regards.  I consider two people speaking to each other next to each other a whisper unless otherwise noted.  Dominate has telepathy and is treated much differently.


Macbrea


----------



## green slime (Feb 13, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Round 4 action:
> 
> In the dark everyone hears the sickening sound of a morning star against Veridan's chest. (Autohit, Armor roll: 51%, no crit, no Coup de grace, Damage: 6)*




Anyone get a photo of Single Malt's face as he read this? This game was worth this single moment... 

You've been eating too many Fruit Loops, Single Malt! A full round action against a helpless foe and you score 6 damage!!! 

Ah well, 6 seconds respite, I guess...


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 13, 2002)

Depressing fact:  119 more rounds before that _Wall of Force_ drops.

Mal-2


----------



## Agladan (Feb 13, 2002)

Well then Varus better start digging and get into the game again - it sure is more fun than just standing there watching!

Though as it looks at this point your character is likely to survive mine...


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 14, 2002)

*My Bad*

Sorry I stopped to check a duration and got sucked into sewing my garb for the tourney this weekend...

Anyway hope to join the fray shortly...

TTFN


----------



## Single Malt (Feb 14, 2002)

green slime said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anyone get a photo of Single Malt's face as he read this? This game was worth this single moment...
> 
> ...




Dont't think that photo of my face would have been much of a crowdpleaser, actually. I didn't really expect to get a kill that easily, but hey, nice choice of armor. 

Also, that sickening sound Macbrea referred to.....hmm... with 6 dmg I expect it to have sounded more like a little child knocking timidly on a metal door  I only wear that plate mail to hide my puny little arms, you know.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 14, 2002)

Round 4 action:

Vilhelm reads a scroll and drinks a potion in his own little world.

Map is the same

Macbrea

It will be Meme and Lisa's turn.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 14, 2002)

Round 4 action:

Lisa runs up the stairs and down the other set.

Meme moves across the platform and down the other side. In his movement he pulls a scroll from this scroll carrier and reads it at the other side.
A burst of energy goes off within the Darkness catching the Darkness, the wall of fire, Dr. Midnight, Veridan, Single Malt and Dondarrian. 
The Deeper darkness goes away, The wall of fire goes away, Dr. Midnights greater command goes away, Veridan's True seeing goes away, Single Malt's Fly goes away, Dondarrian's Charm Monster goes away.


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round4.html

Macbrea


----------



## Agladan (Feb 14, 2002)

That sure turned the table! Great move Meme! 

This will call for some rethinking of tactics for all of us, I believe!


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 14, 2002)

That darkness spell was getting annoying. And why just dispel a spell with a targeted dispel when you can dispel a bunch of them?

Dr. Midnight should thank me


----------



## Number47 (Feb 14, 2002)

That was right in the area I was trying to Mordenkainens Disjunction.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 14, 2002)

Nice job! Feels good to be back in the game... I've been out for two rounds.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 14, 2002)

Yay!  I think this means killing spree time! *snicker*snicker*, ah yes, rid of that annoying darkness (bets single malt has another in store)


----------



## Conaill (Feb 14, 2002)

And a cheer goes up from the audience...

GO MEME!

No more hiding!


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 14, 2002)

*D'oh*

Damn you!!!

There goes my plan lay down some smack in the darkness...

I see now why you didn't bother emailing me their positions Mcbrea...

Hhhmmmm, maybe that little rat in the corner needs a playmate...


TTFN


----------



## Agladan (Feb 15, 2002)

Kanyano shouts: "Dondarrian, do you want to form an alliance with me?"


----------



## kitoy (Feb 15, 2002)

Dondarrian replies, "Yes, we shall form an alliance until it is only the two of us!  I will swear to it if you will rat-man."


----------



## Agladan (Feb 15, 2002)

Kanyano replies:"So I swear!"


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 15, 2002)

Round 4 action: 

Dondarrian flies around Kanyano over the wall of fire and zigs slightly. hovering 5ft off the ground he takes a swing at Meme and hits solidly. (Roll: 30 Damage: 15 minus 10 for stoneskin Total damage: 5)

Elf 21 hussles up the platform and down the other side. In a hopes to help his boss next round.


End of Round 4:

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round4.html

Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 15, 2002)

Round 5 action:

Releasing the rope on his arm, Kanyano snatches a bottle from his hip and uncorks it. Then tumbles from his current location along the ledge. About halfway through the tumble he drops the flask, a cord linking his belt and the bottle, off the ledge....it begins to smoke as soon as it leaves the antimagic field. Kanyano finishs his move by quickly rearranging both his swords into both his hands.

Elf 7, 14, 15, 17, 22 all Fail their saves against breathing heavy smoke and begin to choke unable to do anything.

Elf 23 charges Dr. Midnight, Who is laying on the ground (roll:  9 Effect: miss) and missing him.

Varus pulls out a salve and applies it to the jab mark next to his eye healing his wounds slightly. (Effect: +4 hps)

Dr. Midnight is laying down in the smoke. (Roll: 31 Effect: save)



Map for turn 5 is: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round5.html

Turn is now Dr. Midnights His status is laying down.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 15, 2002)

If anyone is wondering the effects of heavy smoke:

Quote from SRD:

Smoke

A character who breathes heavy smoke must make a Fortitude saving throw each round (DC 15, +1 per previous check) or spend that round choking and coughing. A character who chokes for two consecutive rounds takes 1d6 points of subdual damage.

Smoke obscures vision, giving one-half concealment (20% miss chance) to characters within it.


Macbrea


----------



## green slime (Feb 15, 2002)

But wouldn't the smoke produced from a Eversmoking bottle would be similar to that produced by a _pyrotechnics_ spell, the spell used to create the eversmoking bottle...

The spell mentions a Fortitude save, but no cumulative Fortitude save...

[qb]







> _Pyrotechnics_
> Smoke Cloud: The smoke is a writhing stream of smoke billowing out from the source and forming a choking cloud. The cloud spreads 20 feet in all directions and lasts for 1 round per caster level. All sight, even darkvision, is ineffective in or through the cloud. All within the cloud suffer –4 penalties to Strength and Dexterity scores (Fortitude negates). These effects last for 1d4+1 rounds after the cloud dissipates or after the character leaves the area of the cloud. Spell resistance does not apply.[/qb]




Also while the eversmoking bottle is a magical effect, the smoke created is not, and thus would also penetrate the Anti-magic field... (IMNSHO)


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 15, 2002)

The smoke is summons from the eversmoking bottle at 50ft the first round and 10ft per round after that out to 100ft. It is heavy smoke as the eviromental heavy smoke.  It will not penetrate the antimagic field unless the person moves  (because its summoned each round.) once, he moves it will continue become regular smoke and dissipate in 4 rounds wherever he moves. 


Macbrea

Round 5 action:

Dr. Midnight stand up from his prone position an runs his rapier through the Elfs heart. (Roll: 37*(Confirm) Damage: 23)

Veridan shakes off the command spell: (roll: 28 Result: Saved)


The map is the same as above.

Veridans turn, He is currently prone in his square.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 15, 2002)

Ok, if I don't post this weekend its because I am going to Crown tournement for the weekend.  

Macbrea


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 15, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *The smoke is summons from the eversmoking bottle at 50ft the first round and 10ft per round after that out to 100ft. It is heavy smoke as the eviromental heavy smoke.  It will not penetrate the antimagic field unless the person moves  (because its summoned each round.) once, he moves it will continue become regular smoke and dissipate in 4 rounds wherever he
> 
> Veridan shakes off the command spell: (roll: 28 Result: Saved)
> 
> ...




Ok, if the smoke doesn't penetrate the anti magic field then the elves around Kanyano shouldn't be affected right?

Also I'll yell out to Single Malt "Want to ally with me till the others are dead?"


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 15, 2002)

The saves are done at the beginning of a persons turn to decide if they can react.  If the fail the choke and cough for the turn. The elves where in the smoke when it finally reached its area.

Macbrea


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 15, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *The saves are done at the beginning of a persons turn to decide if they can react.  If the fail the choke and cough for the turn. The elves where in the smoke when it finally reached its area.
> 
> Macbrea *




Hmm so Dabbil is affected by the anti magic field when he stands next to kanyano, but my elves aren't when they're the same distance? Edit to say I also yell out "Garion, Do you want to ally as well?'


----------



## Number47 (Feb 15, 2002)

If the bottle was opened next to the elves, there shouldn't be any smoke there. Also, if he opened it at the beginning of the round, there shouldn't be any smoke around where the Ghael was. As it is, Macbrea seems to apply spell effect at the beginning _and_ at the end of peoples turns.


----------



## Agladan (Feb 15, 2002)

The smoke started to pour out at the point where the bottle first left Kanyano's antimagic field, just like Macbrea stated.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 15, 2002)

Agladan said:
			
		

> *The smoke started to pour out at the point where the bottle first left Kanyano's antimagic field, just like Macbrea stated. *




I understand that, but anti magic fields are 10 foot circles around the caster. Since each square is 5 feet, every square adjacent to kanyano should be under the field and thus the elves next to him should not be affected.


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 15, 2002)

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *
> I understand that, but anti magic fields are 10 foot circles around the caster. Since each square is 5 feet, every square adjacent to kanyano should be under the field and thus the elves next to him should not be affected. *




I don't think there were any elves around by the time Kanyano dropped the eversmoking bottle out of the anti-magic field.  He didn't do that until after his movement.

Mal-2


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 15, 2002)

Mal-2 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't think there were any elves around by the time Kanyano dropped the eversmoking bottle out of the anti-magic field.  He didn't do that until after his movement.
> 
> Mal-2 *





OHH oopss.  I'm looking at the old map that shows kanyano still 
next to the elves. My bad.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 16, 2002)

Depending on if I can make my save vs. that annoying smoke Clockworkjoe, Garion will respond yes lol.  (And yes I'm in it dangit! )   If I do make a save, this pixie will do very mean things...


----------



## green slime (Feb 16, 2002)

Pending reply from Macbrea...


*Verdin shouts:*
Dondarrian, Kanyano! Join Dr midnight and I to destroy the vile enchanters and their cohorts!


----------



## Single Malt (Feb 16, 2002)

Hmmm.....looks like this is turning into a team event...not a good time to be standing alone

Yells back to Meme: "Yes Meme, we will concentrate on taking out the others first!"


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 16, 2002)

fun fact #1337 
before macbrea posted that all emails between players should be posted here, I allied with Dabbil  Course, the halflings didn't know that, doh...


----------



## Number47 (Feb 17, 2002)

While waiting for Macbrea to get back, please enjoy this musical interlude:

_They were kung fu fighting;
those fists as fast as lightning..._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 17, 2002)

We need to start a new thread, we're wayyy over the 200 limit


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 17, 2002)

A minor audience request:  for us casual GOD followers, it would be superhelpful if y'all could include your character names in your posts.  Instead of writing, "I call out to Bob to ally with me," write, "(Frank):  I call out to Bob to ally with me."

Thanks for the entertainment, all!
Daniel


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 17, 2002)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> *A minor audience request:  for us casual GOD followers, it would be superhelpful if y'all could include your character names in your posts.  Instead of writing, "I call out to Bob to ally with me," write, "(Frank):  I call out to Bob to ally with me."
> 
> Thanks for the entertainment, all!
> Daniel *




Bah, we gladiators are above such pandering for the plebian audience. I spit on your pathetic demand!


----------



## Agladan (Feb 17, 2002)

You "Vile Enchanters" may carry your noses high enough to risk drowning in rain Clockworkjoe/Meme, but I find Pielorinho's suggestion a good idea.

Any in character statements from Kanyano will look something like this henceforth:

Kanyano shouts:"Death to the Vile Enchanters!"

Actually, I think they always have looked like that...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 17, 2002)

I'm sure if Garion makes her save, she'll dominating every single person who called her vile.


----------



## Agladan (Feb 17, 2002)

LOL - Go right ahead and try Garion! 

Kanyano grins toothily:"Actually I have always liked pixies... for lunch!"


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 17, 2002)

OK, the next portion of this thread will be posted here:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4262

because we have gone well over thread length.


----------



## kitoy (Feb 18, 2002)

Dondarrian shouts out, "Kanyano and I agree to an alliance against the enchanters.  We will ally as long as our enemies outside of the wall of force still stand!  I will swear to it if you will!"


----------

